# Re: The Uncensored Massage: Thailand, Indonesia, Vietnam, China: erotic, witty



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

(Note: An eclectic book with unapologetic humor, honesty, and humanity, this (the bestselling of my 3 books) could be a gift to an open-minded buddy or a gift to yourself: a step towards understanding OTHER cultures and OTHER, LESS-JUDGMENTAL modes of thinking.)

You never knew massage could be like this: The Sandwich Massage? The author couldn't believe it, but one day, he found he had become the meat in a wriggling, laughing, delectable Thai sandwich. And finding it all so strange and wild--the Wild East--he decided to write a book in which Henry Miller's "Tropic of Cancer" meets Woody Allen's "Without Feathers".

This book has two glowing 5* reviews, which comment on the humor and unconventional quality of the book, a "witty travelogue."

Massage is BIG in Thailand and Indonesia--sometimes four massage joints on a single city block in Bangkok, and even grandmothers get traditional massages; but semi-Communist Vietnam & neo-capitalist China are quickly catching up, and the results can sometimes be hilarious.



Very non-p.c., for people who have NOT made up their minds about everything under the sun, and are relaxed about broad cultural generalizations and sexual language.

Thank you in advance for trying it and being open-minded towards it. 
And here are the links to the various outlets:
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0059JG5LK
Apple: http://bit.ly/WzYHng
Nook: http://bit.ly/VoMjIo
Kobo: http://bit.ly/XfQbKW
Paperback: https://www.createspace.com/4167788
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/95865
GOOGLE PLAY: Please search.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you, Betsy & Ann.

This book contains wild and hilarious scenes unimaginable in the U.S. And, above all, a different attitude towards the body.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

The pleasure is all yours. (And was partly mine.)
Surprising, detailed, and at times wild.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

A massage-hunting, touch-loving Henry Miller in Indonesia, Thailand, Vietnam, China, and India.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Humor, culture, travel, an exposure to different points of view: the book is far more than its title or cover would suggest. I hope you try it.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome Spring with laughter and thoughts of joyous scenes in exotic Asia . . .


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Sandwich Massage, Baby massage, and Oh-You massage: this book is also a window into the culture of East, Southeast, and a bit of South Asia.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Zany, madcap satire as well as passionate ode to massage.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

This book has been between No. 4 and No. 19 on the massage bestseller list . . . well, it's doing better than my other books. Possibly because it is simply funny and straight narrative. But the other one is also pretty funny and informative if you have a bit of patience.

In any case, thanks for looking these books up, and have a great day.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, Diana. I hope you try it and enjoy it. People in the East, particularly Southeast Asia, have an uncomplicated attitude towards pleasure: they love it. They rejoice in each day. I have never seen people who laugh as much as they do. They find everything funny! Even though many of them are poor, relatively (not abjectly poor).


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Enjoy your weekend, or what's left of it!


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Unapologetic writing for readers who are unapologetic for finding things funny that others don't. And don't like Nannies telling them what they may think or find funny.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Have a pleasant weekend imagining yourself in these exotic countries.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

A joyful, exuberant book that gives you a picture of the real world . . . and Southeast Asia in particular.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

A persistent seller. People love to laugh, and love honest writing--and I guess it is paying off. If you do read this book and enjoy it, please tell your friends!


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Ultimately, what this book and its companion book are about is our common humanity.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Or, as I put it in my tweet:

Why sex and love are so uncomplicated in #Thailand, #Indonesia, S.E. #Asia: #Kindle http://amzn.to/xLq5Ul #itunes: http://ow.ly/o0IfX

Or:

I.M. Books ‏@imbooks 12h

Zany in #Bangkok, women triumph in #Java: #Kindle http://amzn.to/xLq5Ul #itunes: http://ow.ly/o1ASv #kobo http://bit.ly/XfQbKW


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

The complexity, humanity, interconnectedness, and universality of love, touch, sex--the basic needs that unite us.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Still the best and most popular of my three books: why love, sex, touch, and life itself are so easy and uncomplicated in parts of Southeast Asia.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

A joyful, provocative, unconventional book for the unconventional thinker with a sense of humor. And those who appreciate the truth about life as it is.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Part quest, part travel, part journey of discovery, laughter, and surprises. Will open your mind to different ways of thinking.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

A laugh-filled journey through Southeast Asia, bits of East Asia and India, by a man in pain, needing touch, relief, and love: a book full of surprises, humanity, and cultural insights.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Want massage, Sir?
No
Bawdy massage.
No!
Hole Bawdy Massage
No!!!
Good for you, Sir. Make happy.
No. [Hey, life is short. No point wasting your exclamation marks.]
Fool Bawdy Massage, Sir. Fool Bawdy.
Massage everything?

And so it goes, in that region of the universe known as Pleasurelandia. Lots of laughs, and a glimpse into the lives and minds of people very different, in some ways, from the ones we know in the West.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

The Eros of touch . . . and human connection. Delicate as well as hilarious.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Cheaper than a Saturday night out . . . with a 50-50 chance that it would be a lot more fun to visit Thailand, Indonesia, Vietnam, China, Cambodia, and India while relaxing in your home or in your bed.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

A book to keep you warm and laughing on those cold evenings.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

The bestselling of my four books by far (though Lingam Massage has had many more free downloads, and this has never been free), and probably as much because of its humor as its sexiness and its introduction to a wide variety of human types.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Tropic of Cancer meets Without Feathers (Woody Allen). This is a feast of personalities, sensuality, wit; a Candide at large in Southeast Asia.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

By far my bestselling book on the subject--possibly because, as Woody Allen said, the two things we enjoy most are sex and laughter.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

What it says: uncensored, and with a sense of humor.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Price reduced to $4.99 on Apple and Nook for a few days.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

There are dozens of books about massage, but not one like this. Irreverent, light, undercover.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

My best-selling non-free book. (Lingam and Yoni massage is free at present on Kindle and on Apple.)


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Now in paperback, and also on Google Play, along with all my books. Lingam Massage may currently be free on Kindle & Google Play, for a few hours more; yes, it's there, though the cover is temporarily off my sig while she gets herself some clothes.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Still my best performing, most inspired book.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Playful, yet rich with experience.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Laughter, language, character, information, travel, passion.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Like a trip through Southeast Asia; rich with character detail, humor, and of course, massages--which can cost as little as $2 an hour.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

My best-performing book. Unusual mix of language, humor, gentle erotic episodes, and information about massage.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

More fun than a barrel of monkeys.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

The seduction of an innocent. Or ... perhaps, not quite that innocent.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Still my best-performing book (which is also contained in the collection titled "The Complete Uncensored Massage).


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Improved, still a wild ride.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Now edited, improved; the paperback too.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

"A witty travelogue," said one reviewer. A journey, a quest, with humor.


----------

